# I've just ordered my first TT!



## Puffmummy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello everybody, after months of agonising I've finally ordered my first ever TT. I think I will be excited when I recover from the trauma of negotiating a decent price!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Puffmummy, welcome to the forum, which model have you ordered, and what toys will it be comimg with?


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

Lo puff...welcome...tell us more!!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hell puffmummy and welcome


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you've calmed down now!!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

when people say ordered, is there a book where you pick them from? lol


----------



## Puffmummy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ooh, hello everybody! I'm not used to this forum thingy yet and didn't realise anyone had replied! I thought I was supposed to get an email alert if anyone replied to my posts.

Anyway... I've ordered a 2 litre T FSI Sport in Volcano Red with black interior. Toys will be: Bluetooth for my iPhone, iPod connection (I'm a big Apple fan), Bose, short shift gearbox, electric lumbar support and Comfort Pack. I don't have a delivery date yet, but I think it will be some time in May.

I've been looking for a new car ever since my Golf started letting me down last year. The final straw was blue sparks leaping at me from the ESP switch! I looked at so many different makes of car and nearly bought a Mini, but when my husband said I didn't seem very excited by any of them, he asked what I would get if money was no object. I said, "That's easy - an Audi TT" so he suggested I go and test drive one! I thought that would be a very silly thing to do as I couldn't see how we could afford one, but I went and had a look anyway and there was this Volcano Red car at the showroom... It was love at first sight, even though I would have thought I would have gone for something blue. I have read on here that some people think Volcano Red is horrible but it is gorgeous in the metal.

The nest thing was to try to get a car at a reasonable price so that we wouldn't break the bank. After getting very frustrated with several local dealers (see my other post 'Letter to Audi') I rang the lady my sister bought her car from at Epsom Audi (Helen Barnett) and she was brilliant. I can highly recommend her for anyone who wants to change their car. It will be well worth the long journey down from the north of England to collect the car, but at least I can take my sister out for a spin!

Now it's just waiting, but at least the spring will be here and my lovely new car won't get covered in mud the minute I drive it home.

Are many of you in the Owner's Club? I shall have a look at joining.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi puffmummy,

Welcome to the forums

Your new car sounds very nice, remember the pics when you take delivery and be ready to have a big smile all the time!


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

it sounds lovely...dont forget the pictures when your "baby"is delivered :wink: :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Puffmummy, if you look at the bottom of the page theres a subscibe to thread,if you click on it ,you will recieve emails for this thread


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> when people say ordered, is there a book where you pick them from? lol


Bella, when you go to buy a new car, you go through the tt coupe and roadster specification and pricing guide with the salesperson, i had been on the Audi site and configured a car so i knew exactly what i wanted and what price i was going to pay, pretty simple really, the hardest part was trying to get a discount and the trade in price for my car, but we got there in the end


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Puffmummy and welcome. Like you, I had poor experience with local dealers and ended up ordering from a dealer 80 miles away who was very helpful. Audi seem to have some poor sales people in their network!  Their loss.


----------



## mon&amp;stu (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi and welcome puffymummy  
Interesting username! I won't ask!

Lots of great advice and people on this forum so you are in good company. I bet you can't wait till May! we are getting ours this weekend but its not new! So excited :mrgreen: 
I'm going to take a look at your other post.. enjoy

All the best
Stu


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi puffmummy welcome to the forum 

Any chance you could send me some autographs from puffdaddy so that I can flog them on ebay

Cheers in advance


----------



## Puffmummy (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry m4arky, can't help with that one. If you look at my reply to mon&stu, you'll see why I chose such a silly username!

I could get you an autograph from my husband but I don't think anyone would want it


----------



## Puffmummy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Stu,

I'm afraid my silly username came about because I once had an adorable smokey grey cat called Puff. My 'avatar' is the picture I painted of her before she died


----------



## mon2s (Jan 1, 2011)

m4rky said:


> Hi puffmummy welcome to the forum
> 
> Any chance you could send me some autographs from puffdaddy so that I can flog them on ebay
> 
> Cheers in advance


LOL! :lol:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Puffmummy said:


> Sorry m4arky, can't help with that one. If you look at my reply to mon&stu, you'll see why I chose such a silly username!
> 
> I could get you an autograph from my husband but I don't think anyone would want it


Gutted  I would have cut you in for 10% as well :lol:

I really hope you enjoy your TT when it arrives


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello good evening and welcome


----------

